# Visas...help!



## AmyF (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello!

I am hoping someone here may have some advice for me...I am American and my boyfriend in an Italian resident living in Rome. I plan to apply for a Residency visa to live with him for a year or so. He has the means to support me financially, so I will not need to seek work in Italy. My question is this: If I will be supported by my boyfriend, can we show proof of _his_ financial means with the visa application, instead of showing proof of my own financial means? I have read that they like you to have $1000 in the bank per month you plan to stay...which I will not need (or have!) Do they hold a strict line on this? If anyone has been through this situation before, I would be SO grateful for any advice you can give!!
It has been difficult to say the least trying to get through to the Italian consulate here in Chicago to get information!


----------



## kakrafcky (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry that I do not have the answers for you. I also live in the Chicago area and I am planning on moving to Genoa to live with my fiancee(who is also an Italian resident) soon and I would love to have the answer to this also. We are planning on having me stay at home because of my daughter and we want to have more children as soon as we are married.

I have heard that it is a real pain to get a visa to live there, so I am really hoping that in my case we can be married very soon and then have me go on that type of visa.

Have you been over to visit yet? I am planning on going for my first visit next week so I can see the flat, neighborhood, schools etc.

Christine



AmyF said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am hoping someone here may have some advice for me...I am American and my boyfriend in an Italian resident living in Rome. I plan to apply for a Residency visa to live with him for a year or so. He has the means to support me financially, so I will not need to seek work in Italy. My question is this: If I will be supported by my boyfriend, can we show proof of _his_ financial means with the visa application, instead of showing proof of my own financial means? I have read that they like you to have $1000 in the bank per month you plan to stay...which I will not need (or have!) Do they hold a strict line on this? If anyone has been through this situation before, I would be SO grateful for any advice you can give!!
> It has been difficult to say the least trying to get through to the Italian consulate here in Chicago to get information!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're married you shouldn't find it too hard to get a visa.

To the OP if you aren't married and don't intend to work then the only visa I can think of would be the long stay visa. I'd think the requirements for that are far in excess of 1K per month.

You could consider a student visa but that means finding a school,getting in. Paying tutions and going to classes.


----------



## kakrafcky (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info Nick. Do you know what I would need to show them once I am married as far as financial info goes. I will not be working and the fiancee owns a business there. Also do you know if it is possible to enroll a child in an international school there if we currently have just the 90 day tourist visa? I ask because there is a 4 month wait time between the end of my divorce and when we can get married. I would like to have my daughter started in school there are the begining of the next term wich starts in Sept.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If he already has residency then I don't think he needs to show anything extra. To get residency he had to show he had a job etc.

There used to be a getting married visa but from what little I remember this may no longer exist. If it doesn't it'll likely be easier to get married in the US and then move.

Sorry no idea about the school.


----------

